# Tortoise going crazy!



## Alexx (Mar 25, 2012)

I put my tortoise in his new table about 3-4 weeks ago out of a viv, ever since every day he is climbing the walls I've got a mesh lid on it and a 'escape proof lip' but he tries to climb that high that he flips himself on to his back. He's hardly eating anymore and he doesnt have a poo for days! Ive tried turning his temp up and turning it down nothing seems to stop him. He gets that tired climbing he falls asleep upright. I'm rele worried about him because he was fine when he was in viv but I changed it because I read that tables are better for there health and he's got more room now. He seems ok in himself I'm just worried


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 25, 2012)

Firstly let me reassure you that torts are terrible at handling change; they can take weeks to adjust to a new setup. Also, it's spring and they all seem to be more active... even the ones that don't go outside seem to know.

Do you have a garden where you can let your tort let off some steam outside from time to time? It might help.

As for your indoor problems, can you tell us a bit more about your table please?

How big is your table? How big is your tort? What substrate and shelter do you have and what else is in there by way of decor? What temperature do you have under the basking lamp and what is the ambient temperature? (A photo would help)


----------



## Alexx (Mar 25, 2012)

I didn't realise they didn't like change that could explain abit. I think aswell because he was in his viv and it held its temp it's alot different now because he's out in the open. Now the weathers picking up I'm going to start putting him outside I'm in the uk so it's just starting to get nice  I let him run around my room aswell  his table is 4ft by 2ft ATM I've got sand and pellets in there but I'm getting rid of the pellets when I next clean it out. He's got a separate bedroom area which has got lots of bedding in that he can bury into and he's got 2 fake plants one hanging and one standing and hes got a little log shelter thing. I've attached a photo for you to see. He doesn't like having baths but as soon as I put fresh water in his bowl he's standing in it and hes not happy till its messy again. I just don't know what to do with him  

Sorry I forgot to attach the photo  his temperature at the warm end is 80 and the other end is between 60 and 70.


----------



## JoesMum (Mar 25, 2012)

Try replacing the fake plants with a spider plant or a tray of living lettuce (I buy them in Waitrose or Sainsbury's) that will give him something to browse on when he feels like it... and something to do. I feel that your table is on the small side and, given the size of your tortoise, you may have to increase that soon.

Because I'm British too, I'm going to have to convert your temperatures to C - 80F is approx 27C, 70F is approx 21C... you don't say how cold it gets at night, but that 70F is what you need at night-time.

You could try increasing the temps a little. Under the basking lamp you need to achieve 35C (95F) - usually you can lower the fitting to do this, or buy a higher wattage bulb.

This is a care sheet for Hermann's Hermanns_Tortoise_Caresheet | Sheeled Warriors (Shelled Warriors is a UK based tortoise forum)

You said he doesn't like soaking which isn't unusual, but if he's not eating properly it is important.

My tips for soaking are:
1. Soak your tort first thing in the morning before he's warmed up properly... he's less likely to attempt escape.
2. Soak at roughly the same time each day as it helps to establish a routine which will help your tort to settle in more quickly.
3. Use a bowl or plastic box with sides high enough to stop your tort seeing out or clambering out. A cheap washing up bowl is ideal.
4. Put enough warm (not hot) water in the box to come up over your tort's plastron (undershell). Get the temperature right and you're not-warmed-up tort is more likely to lounge and enjoy!
5. Soak for a good 20 minutes
6. Your tort may wee and/or poop in the water. They don't always, but if he does it is more likely to concern you than your tort. Change the water if it's truly disgusting. Don't be concerned if your tort eats his poop; it's said to help with gut flora!
7. Feed your tort straight after his bath. Again it establishes routine, but also they seem to want to eat after they've soaked and toileted!


----------



## ascott (Mar 25, 2012)

In addition...until you can enlarge his enclosure I would suggest raising the height of the exterior wood walls...perhaps adding another row the same as the height of the current boards....the height of the board seems too low...so in his mind if he keeps at it he will clear the perimeter and be freeeeeeee....


----------



## Alexx (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanku for your comments  I cleaned his table out yesterday and changed the substrate he had  he went in the garden for a run around yesterday and today and for the rest of the day he's been sleeping he's doing the opposite of what I posted for  hes eating abit more and i bathed him for half an hour yesterday and today and he seems happy he even let me stroke him under his chin  I'm gona build the sides up until I can get him a new table


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2012)

Very good....love when a plan comes together


----------



## webskipper (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice box.

Bury the hide or push the mulch into it so he'll wedge himself and feel safe.


----------

